# Meet Frank my Shiatsu powered Grave Grabber (vid)



## joker

Here's my grave grabber inspired by SpookySams Zombie Grave Escape.

I don't have a digital video camera so had to use a webcam. Sorry for the lack of quality and sound. Here's the wav file I used looped for sound http://amazingsounds.iespana.es/frankenstein.wav
122506.flv video by thehiteckredneck - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid118.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid118.photobucket.com/albums/o95/thehiteckredneck/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o95/thehiteckredneck/122506


----------



## Devils Chariot

Awesome!!!


----------



## BoysinBoo

nice motion. it's fixed, but at least it's more than just two axis.


----------



## joker

BoysinBoo said:


> nice motion. it's fixed, but at least it's more than just two axis.


It'll be switched on/off by remote control so it won't really run long enough to realize that it's such a repetitive motion. This has got to be one of the easiest props I've ever built.

I made a few adjustments to accomodate my messager, and the extra parts I had laying around. I used 1 1/2" pipe/fittings and a short piece of 3/4".

For more info on how it's made check out Spooky Sam's Zombie Grave Escape


----------



## spideranne

Looks great! This is so on my list to do this year. I have the massager and everything just haven't done it yet. I'll be picking your brain next weekend.


----------



## Death Wraith

Last year I had two massagers ($5 yard sale finds) and I built two spider victims. They both bit the dust within an hour when the massagers ate the newspaper covering that formed the body. Now I have a new way to use my massagers! Thanks!

DW


----------



## Lilly

looks good Joker...great job


----------



## Uruk-Hai

That looks great! Love the motion. I picked up a massager on Freecycle and am in the process of putting the grabber together.


----------



## joker

I'll try and get some pics tomorrow after work without the shirt and skull.


----------



## joker

My digital camera is missing in action Hopefully I'll find it this afternoon and get the promised pics up.


----------



## edwood saucer

Jeez - I was excited I got a massager for $20... I'm not looking hard enough!

Great video - great action - son and I are building ours this weekend.


----------



## lewlew

Very nice! I've got the massager now I know just what to do with it. Great job!


----------



## meltdown211

awesome work on that!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## beelce

Really nice motion...looks like a live dead guy


----------



## scream1973

I think this si a project for next year.. too many thing on my plate at the moment..


----------



## pyro

i want one so bad but cant find a massager around here for cheap


----------



## farmer

cool Be care ful with the pvc it wears quickly


----------



## joker

farmer said:


> cool Be care ful with the pvc it wears quickly


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Bethene

awesome! on next years list is a lab with the frankenstein monster, need to keep this in mind,


----------



## AzKittie74

great job!


----------



## bradbaum

I bought a massager at a garage sale this summer, when my wife spotted it, she told me it was too nice and took it out of my prop building hands!

I am trying to steal it back so I can build something like this.


----------



## joker

The way I built it, the massager could be put back into service as it was originally intended. I found my camera so I'll get some pics soon of the inner workings.


----------



## trishaanne

I did one like this last year and you're right...EASY!!! If I can do it, anyone can do it (the NJ Haunters will agree with that) It was a huge hit and when people asked how it was made, they didn't believe it at all. Now I have 2 more massagers laying around that I'm working on for this year. They came from the local church rummage sale, on "fill a garbage bag for a dollar" day.


----------



## kevin242

love it, very realistic motion!


----------



## Holyhabanero

Looks great! I've gotta make me one of these.


----------



## joker

Dunno if these help but here you go. Let me know if you want to see pics of anything else.
I used these rubber couplings with hose clamps (thrift store find $.75ea)to attach my 1 1/2" PVC to the rubber knobs on the messager.









Here's the arm side and how I connected the 3/4" to the 1 1/2" to get the extra range of motion. It basically throws the arm. I really think this helped with the movement. On the return it also allows the arm to hit the side of the casket with no apparent damage to the messager.









Also instead of using the plastic plumbers tape I used cable ties where I removed the plastic trim housing the fabric cover.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Love the reaching motion


----------



## Ghostess

Wow... great motion! Now I need to start keeping an eye out for one of those massagers on freecycle and in the thrift store!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Great job!


----------



## Spanky

Hmmm... a zombie massage parlor. wouldn't have to pay them much.


----------



## ghost37

Great job. Your prop looks awesome!!!!


----------



## joker

Spanky said:


> Hmmm... a zombie massage parlor. wouldn't have to pay them much.


I wouldn't be so sure about that. Probably cost you at least an arm & leg

Thanks ghost37 and everyone else.

Honestly the hardest part about this prop was locating the massager. Everything else with the exception of the hose style couplings I had laying around the house.


----------



## Spanky

He he !! seriously great job- very creative. 

I hear ya, I have spent the last two days combing thrift shops to no avail.


----------



## SpookySam

Looks great. I'm glad other people are having success with this.

My Escaper says hello to yours:

zombie_finished video by Spooky_Sam - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid193.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid193.photobucket.com/albums/z305/Spooky_Sam/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@z305/Spooky_Sam/MVI_1886

See, he's waving!


----------



## joker

Hahahaha....thanks SS. I made a few modifications to your how-to, but mainly just to accomodate the materials I had on hand. Thanks for the inspiration, I would have never even tried to make a prop out of a shiatsu before seeing yours.


----------



## randy2084

Awesome props SpookySam and joker! I love the motion on them. And I think
it's great that you don't have to cannibalize a massager to make this! I plan on
greatly expanding my graveyard next year and I'll have to add a massager based
grabber to my list for next season.


----------



## HauntCast

It rocks!!! I'll have to add that to my haunt next year.


----------



## Spooky1

Very nice. I'll have to keep an eye out for a massager at yard sales.


----------



## phobophile

Nice work, Joker!
Hope the hurricane is kind to you and Frank!


----------



## IshWitch

Ghostess said:


> Wow... great motion! Now I need to start keeping an eye out for one of those massagers on freecycle and in the thrift store!


I stopped at the Habitat for Humanity's re-store today and picked one up for $4.25.

This looks like fun!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

*BAD @$$!!! Nice work!*


----------



## halloween71

Did you do two versions of this prop or a revamp the one I printed off from your website uses a screw in the knob and shows nothing on the other knob.Did the website version not work?


----------



## Just Whisper

I love this prop. Good imagination.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Great job! He is creepy.


----------

